# Uber Driver Pay Breakdown questions



## sgomezsaavedra (Jul 3, 2021)

Hello,

I'm wondering if some drivers could anonymously share their pay breakdowns from the app. I'm looking into distance/time/compensation and how they each relate individually/together with regard to the fare. any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

When I first started doing rideshare I received 80% of the fare and Uber got 20% of the fare and their "safe rides" fee. If there was a surge then Uber and I both earned more, but the same 80/20 split applied.

Now, in most areas, Uber pays drivers is a fixed per-minute and a per-mile fee. That is all that is guaranteed to drivers. What Uber now charges a passenger has nothing to do with what Uber is paying a driver. You have to completely separate those two things in your mind. A driver in my area will earn about $2.56 for a minimum fare ride and Uber can charge that customer whatever they feel the customer will pay, and keep everything but that $2.56 paid to the driver. Same 80/20 split, but only of the per-mile and per-minute fees. Not a 80/20 split of the fare paid by the customer.

Oh, and welcome to uberpeople.net.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

GTFOOH


----------



## sgomezsaavedra (Jul 3, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> When I first started doing rideshare I received 80% of the fare and Uber got 20% of the fare and their "safe rides" fee. If there was a surge then Uber and I both earned more, but the same 80/20 split applied.
> 
> Now, in most areas, Uber pays drivers is a fixed per-minute and a per-mile fee. That is all that is guaranteed to drivers. What Uber now charges a passenger has nothing to do with what Uber is paying a driver. You have to completely separate those two things in your mind. A driver in my area will earn about $2.56 for a minimum fare ride and Uber can charge that customer whatever they feel the customer will pay, and keep everything but that $2.56 paid to the driver. Same 80/20 split, but only of the per-mile and per-minute fees. Not a 80/20 split of the fare paid by the customer.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to uberpeople.net.


thanks for welcoming me. could you possibly show me the two ie a screenshot from one of your first rides vs a more recent one? thanks!


----------



## sgomezsaavedra (Jul 3, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 603071
> 
> 
> GTFOOH


thanks for this, could you possibly show me the breakdown for individual trips or is this not an option with lyft?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

sgomezsaavedra said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm wondering if some drivers could anonymously share their pay breakdowns from the app. I'm looking into distance/time/compensation and how they each relate individually/together with regard to the fare. any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> you can dm me on twitter @sgomezsaavedraa or email me at [email protected]


Lyft hasnt shown this info for 
quite a while now and neither does uber.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber does show the breakdown at least here in Fort Myers/Naples. This is the ride I just completed


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

sgomezsaavedra said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm wondering if some drivers could anonymously share their pay breakdowns from the app. I'm looking into distance/time/compensation and how they each relate individually/together with regard to the fare. any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> you can dm me on twitter @sgomezsaavedraa or email me at [email protected]


Are you a journalist?

These were all really good Longhauling:



















I love when they tip me for Longhauling them...










Sometimes we named certain routes...




















This is why I loved the glitch so much. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## sgomezsaavedra (Jul 3, 2021)

oldfart said:


> Uber does show the breakdown at least here in Fort Myers/Naples. This is the ride I just completed
> 
> View attachment 603074
> 
> ...


Thank you, this is incredible helpful! 

I'm curious about your perspective on this trip: is the total fare of $60.90 fair for this trip? are you satisfied with your $42.43 earning (roughly 69.67% of the fare)? would you accept a little less if it meant the rider paid less as well?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

sgomezsaavedra said:


> Thank you, this is incredible helpful!
> 
> I'm curious about your perspective on this trip: is the total fare of $60.90 fair for this trip? are you satisfied with your $42.43 earning (roughly 69.67% of the fare)? would you accept a little less if it meant the rider paid less as well?


NO.

we are getting abused already


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> Are you a journalist?
> 
> These were all really good Longhauling:
> 
> ...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sgomezsaavedra said:


> Thank you, this is incredible helpful!
> 
> I'm curious about your perspective on this trip: is the total fare of $60.90 fair for this trip? are you satisfied with your $42.43 earning (roughly 69.67% of the fare)? would you accept a little less if it meant the rider paid less as well?


*NO!*
Right now, both RS companies are charging highly elevated fares to riders and offering very little to *NONE *of those fares paid through to drivers. Rider waits 20minutes to get picked up, pays $45.00 for an 8 mile ride , feels ripped off, and doesn't tip the driver a dime. Driver paid 7.21 for driving the fare.


_Your question here is written in UBER SPEAK. Hows Dara?_


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

sgomezsaavedra said:


> I'm wondering if some drivers could anonymously share their pay breakdowns


Nothing to wonder...the pay do break you down.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

sgomezsaavedra said:


> Thank you, this is incredible helpful!
> 
> I'm curious about your perspective on this trip: is the total fare of $60.90 fair for this trip? are you satisfied with your $42.43 earning (roughly 69.67% of the fare)? would you accept a little less if it meant the rider paid less as well?


I don’t think about hypotheticals. And I don’t care what percentage of the fare Uber takes or what things might be or could be. The fact that I signed on this morning to do this thing is evidence that I’m ok with the way things are

Is $60 fair? That’s not for me to say. You would have to ask the passenger I’m guessing he would say it’s not enough since he tipped me $10 

you should also know that I am licensed and permitted to do airport rides away from Uber and lift. I offered my services to this passenger to pick him up at the airport and take him home next week for $60 so no I don’t think I would accept less

why are you interested in how we are paid


----------



## sgomezsaavedra (Jul 3, 2021)

New2This said:


> Are you a journalist?
> 
> These were all really good Longhauling:
> 
> ...


Thank you, all of these trip breakdowns are incredible helpful! I am not a reporter but I am looking into all of this wondering where it all went sour (aside from the usual 'uber rides are no longer subsidized by investors since its IPO')/how it could be better for drivers/riders. 

Can I ask what glitch?

I'm also curious about your perspective on these trips: would you say that the the total fare of each trip is fair? are you satisfied with your earnings per trip? (roughly 87.72%, 93.83%, 77.06% of the fare)? would you accept a little less if it meant the rider paid less as well? Are you satisfied with the $299/10 hours, roughly $29.9x/hour pay?


----------



## sgomezsaavedra (Jul 3, 2021)

Diamondraider said:


> NO.
> 
> we are getting abused already


Can you please elaborate more? Do you have anecdotes to share?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

well i guess this is one way around straight out saying you are writing a paper and would like drivers to cooperate for little or no compensation lol


----------



## sgomezsaavedra (Jul 3, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> *NO!*
> Right now, both RS companies are charging highly elevated fares to riders and offering very little to *NONE *of those fares paid through to drivers. Rider waits 20minutes to get picked up, pays $45.00 for an 8 mile ride , feels ripped off, and doesn't tip the driver a dime. Driver paid 7.21 for driving the fare.
> 
> 
> _Your question here is written in UBER SPEAK. Hows Dara?_


**** dara lol. I have no affiliation with uber. Do you have some trip details you could please share?


----------



## sgomezsaavedra (Jul 3, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Nothing to wonder...the pay do break you down.


They do. I meant if could you share some trip details. Sorry, poor choice of words.


----------



## sgomezsaavedra (Jul 3, 2021)

oldfart said:


> I don’t think about hypotheticals. And I don’t care what percentage of the fare Uber takes or what things might be or could be. The fact that I signed on this morning to do this thing is evidence that I’m ok with the way things are
> 
> Is $60 fair? That’s not for me to say. You would have to ask the passenger I’m guessing he would say it’s not enough since he tipped me $10
> 
> ...


I mean, if you were taking this trip, would you be satisfied with paying those $60?


----------



## sgomezsaavedra (Jul 3, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> well i guess this is one way around straight out saying you are writing a paper and would like drivers to cooperate for little or no compensation lol


I'm not writing a paper and im not sure what compensation I can offer lol

please see: Uber Driver Pay Breakdown questions reply #20


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

sgomezsaavedra said:


> I'm not writing a paper and im not sure what compensation I can offer lol
> 
> please see: Uber Driver Pay Breakdown questions reply #20


You're just being ran through the gauntlet every questioner gets put through here. Accept it as the rite of passage that it is. We're really all quite harmless. Many people have been alone in our backseats and most have survived.


----------



## sgomezsaavedra (Jul 3, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You're just being ran through the gauntlet every questioner gets put through here. Accept it as the rite of passage that it is. We're really all quite harmless. Many people have been alone in our backseats and most have survived.


that's welcoming...? lol, thanks


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

sgomezsaavedra said:


> would you accept a little less if it meant the rider paid less as well?


Nope.




sgomezsaavedra said:


> Are you satisfied with the $299/10 hours, roughly $29.9x/hour pay?


Yeah since a lot of that was couch surfing or Netflix waiting for the right pings. Not 10 hours my ass in the driver's seat.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

sgomezsaavedra said:


> Can I ask what glitch


Nope


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

New2This said:


> Nope


Always the first rule of thumb, *never *discuss glitches until the loophole has been closed up and buried forever.

Then charge people for online courses reminiscing about the "good old days".


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> You're just being ran through the gauntlet every questioner gets put through here. Accept it as the rite of passage that it is. We're really all quite harmless. Many people have been alone in our backseats and most have survived.


Luls.


I am as far from harmless as you can imagine


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

sgomezsaavedra said:


> Thank you, all of these trip breakdowns are incredible helpful! I am not a reporter but I am looking into all of this wondering where it all went sour (aside from the usual 'uber rides are no longer subsidized by investors since its IPO')/how it could be better for drivers/riders.
> 
> Can I ask what glitch?
> 
> I'm also curious about your perspective on these trips: would you say that the the total fare of each trip is fair? are you satisfied with your earnings per trip? (roughly 87.72%, 93.83%, 77.06% of the fare)? would you accept a little less if it meant the rider paid less as well? Are you satisfied with the $299/10 hours, roughly $29.9x/hour pay?


the answers to all your questions is NO


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

sgomezsaavedra said:


> I mean, if you were taking this trip, would you be satisfied with paying those $60?
> 
> If you all want transparency, I'll be honest.
> I'm thinking about starting something similar in the ridesharing space. The difference is that the application would software-as-a-service. The tentative name is Candor, as in ride with candor.
> ...


My complaint with Ubers pricing model, is that we dont charge the customer for the pick up, ie for the time and distance from where we are to the customers location. If I understand your formula correctly, Candor wouldnt change that. .


----------



## sgomezsaavedra (Jul 3, 2021)

oldfart said:


> My complaint with Ubers pricing model, is that we dont charge the customer for the pick up, ie for the time and distance from where we are to the customers location. If I understand your formula correctly, Candor wouldnt change that. .


And if it did? Would you charge a base fee, add it to the time/distance in the formula and/or what else?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

sgomezsaavedra said:


> And if it did? Would you charge a base fee, add it to the time/distance in the formula and/or what else?


So I read about your Candor gimmick.

Not being a dick here but what makes yours better than the status quo i.e. Uber/Lyft? 

They suck an elephant sized schlong but they have the deep pockets and marketshare. They are Coke and Pepsi; your best hope is MAYBE being RC Cola. 

How deep are your pockets? They've collectively pissed away tens of billions of dollars. 

What's your plan for rider acquisition? How will you put asses in backseats? Please don't say "Uber/Lyft drivers will be so happy with us they'll convert existing Uber/Lyft riders to Candor!" or "riders will go with an ehtical company that treats drivers better yada yada yada." Riders DGAF. 

There's no brand loyalty. Unless they've been banned from one service, most users have both. If one is $0.25 cheaper that's who they use. 

Similarly drivers DGAF. We're gold-digger hookers. We go with whomever is paying most.

Not dropping a turd in your punchbowl but these are things to consider. 

I've done 8,000+ rides between the two, plus one Via ride.

Other people have come on here with ideas like yours. If you want real feedback, do what they did. Offer a $50 Amazon Gift Card for a 30 minute Zoom call with some veteran drivers here and get detailed granular information from people who might be using your service.

You might spend $500-$1000 but save yourself tens of thousands of dollars in mistakes down the road.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

sgomezsaavedra said:


> And if it did? Would you charge a base fee, add it to the time/distance in the formula and/or what else?


If we want a system that pays like a w-2 employee would be paid, then we need a system that pays an hourly wage plus expenses for the car
As I recall when New York required that Uber modify their pay structure so a full time driver could make a certain hourly wage, they crunched the numbers to find the average idle time, I dont remember the exact numbers so lets assume that its 50%. and lets further assume that the wage target is $30/hour. That would require $1 per passenger minute paid to the driver plus vehicle expenses/ Lets further assume that the average driver in your market has about 50% dead miles If we set expenses to be paid at 50 cents a mile that would mean drivers should be paid $1 per passenger mile 

Add it up and you get $2/passenger mile paid to drivers

At the end of the day a more efficient driver with a cheap to own car, would make more than an inefficient driver,


----------



## CowboyNation214 (Aug 31, 2021)

oldfart said:


> Uber does show the breakdown at least here in Fort Myers/Naples. This is the ride I just completed
> 
> View attachment 603074
> 
> ...


Damn I only get 60 cents a mile in DFW.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I guess Candor bit the dust


----------

